# Urn for my Brother-in-law's Mother



## MesquiteMan (Mar 5, 2014)

My brother-in-law (married to my sister) lost his mom to cancer last week.  My sister and him gave me the honor of making a box for her cremains.  She loved children and was quite religious so I CNC engraved a bible verse they provided as well as an image I found online. I first sealed the wood with a few coats of lacquer and then did the engraving.  After it was engraved, I used a stain on the now raw engraved areas to make it stand out better.   The box is made from Texas Honey Mesquite and has 5 coats of Deft satin lacquer.  The bottom is removable and is held in place by machine screws with threaded inserts.  Once the cremains have been inserted, the bottom is screwed back on and felt feet are placed over the screws to conceal them.

I shipped it directly to the funeral home today and they will present it to the family when the come to pick the cremains up.  That way they don't have deal with it.  I am pretty proud of how it came out!  Nothing fancy as I like simplicity and they do too!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry for his loss.  You did an excellent job it is beautiful!!!


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 5, 2014)

A great job and wonderful memorial.

Good work Curtis.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry for your family's loss. You've done a great job on this urn.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Mar 5, 2014)

Great job Curtis I am sure they will be pleased with it. And it will mean to much more to them coming from family.

Mike


----------



## bmac (Mar 5, 2014)

Great job Curtis and I like the CNC work.
Sorry for your families loss.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 5, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## paintspill (Mar 5, 2014)

a beautiful piece and one of my favorite quotes also, i had it engraved on a plaque on the cross i made for my kids school last summer.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful work, Curtis. That will be a treasured memorial.


----------



## lyonsacc (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice Curtis, very nice!


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 5, 2014)

Good job. sorry for his loss.


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink (Mar 5, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.  Beautiful work.


----------



## edman2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well done Curtis.  They will treasure it for more than one reason.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks great!   Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jsolie (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss.  That is a very nice looking mesquite urn.  I really like the engraving work on it.  I'm sure the family will appreciate it, especially since it was a favorite bible verse of hers.


----------



## mark james (Mar 5, 2014)

This is very nice for the family!  Be proud of your contribution.

Sorry for your family's loss.  A great (I also like simple) box.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful job and what a nice way to show love and respect for your sister's mother-in-law.  Nicely done!

Jim Smith


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Curtis that is a beautiful piece that will be cherished for years to come.  I am sure they appreciate you doing this more than you know.  Great job.

Ray


----------



## BayouPenturner (Mar 5, 2014)

great job.


----------

